# Prüfen ob Prozess läuft



## Gamer123 (15. April 2008)

hallo

ich hab folgendes Problem, ich möchte überprüfen ob ein Prozess läuft. 

Ich hab im Internet nur sachen gefunden das ich Prozesse die ich selbst gestartet habe (CreateProcess) überwachen kann.

Ich will aber ein Prozess überwachen der im Autostart liegt, bzw. vom User gestartet wird (VNC)

gibt es da eine möglichkeit.

Ich programmiere mit Dev-C++
unter Windows XP

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Trice (15. April 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier :

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms682623(VS.85).aspx


----------

